# Lindberg/Round2 Pirates reissues cancelled?!!



## Styrene Dude

My local hobby shop guy called me today to tell me the two Hex Marks the Spot kits I preordered were now listed as discontinued by the manufacturer and removed from his order system!!

NOOOOOOO!!! What happened?!! Did Disney have something to do with this?


----------



## SUNGOD

Maybe it's true but I'd be surprised. It's not the first time I've seen a hobby shop do something like this.


----------



## TAY666

Cult still has it up for preorder.


----------



## SUNGOD

I seem to remember that R2 announced a reissue of the Bigfoot then cancelled it............then brought it back again.


----------



## RMC

*...............sorry but I would not take advice from any hobby shop.....lol*


----------



## djnick66

Usually I would take such news from a hobby shop with a huge grain of salt but, there may be some truth to this. The kits were listed on Tower Hobbies and Steven's International with pricing and release date info but are now gone/removed. I couldn't find any info on Round 2's actual web site.


----------



## scooke123

I wonder if they got a C&D?


----------



## mcdougall

Just posted on Cultmans site

Earlier this week, Round 2 sales reps sent out an email to distributors indicating some kits had been cancelled. * And then, literally, an hour later, they uncancelled one of the kits.

First the good news. *Hex Marks the Spot, the reissue of the old MPC kit, has NOT been canceled. * In the original notice sent to distributors, the kit was on the cancellation list. * But the powers that be, promptly uncancelled the kit. * So it is still good to go for later in the year. *Exact release time is now To Be Announced.


----------



## RMC

*...........my point exactly ! > *


----------



## SUNGOD

Thank god for that!:grin2:


----------



## John P

SUNGOD said:


> Thank god for that!:grin2:


Are you thanking yourself?


----------



## Dr. Brad

Well that's good news. I may even get one.


----------



## djnick66

Well it's not like the hobby store made it up if Round 2 said it was cancelled and then reversed their decision. They must have told Great Planes/Tower and Stevens, since those wholesalers/retailers had removed the kits. Any local shops who had them on pre order would have had their orders cancelled too. Kind of a dumb move on Round 2's part.


----------



## scooke123

????????????????????


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> Are you thanking yourself?




Maybe I have some godlike powers after all!:grin2:


----------



## SUNGOD

djnick66 said:


> Well it's not like the hobby store made it up if Round 2 said it was cancelled and then reversed their decision. They must have told Great Planes/Tower and Stevens, since those wholesalers/retailers had removed the kits. Any local shops who had them on pre order would have had their orders cancelled too. Kind of a dumb move on Round 2's part.




I have just read over on Cultvman that R2's cancelled their Spaceships of the Future set.


----------



## djnick66

That is too bad because I wanted the spaceships set. But, I do have all of those kits individually.


----------



## SUNGOD

Same here but they'll probably be released again at some point. Maybe it was too expensive to release them altogether.


----------



## Richard Baker

SUNGOD said:


> Same here but they'll probably be released again at some point. Maybe it was too expensive to release them altogether.


You would think somebody over at Round 2 would have run the numbers before getting as far as announcing it with complete packaging illustrations...

I just wish they would get their act together


----------



## scooke123

We don't know the behind the scenes decisions that are made - running a model company can't be easy in this day and age. The profit money isn't there like in the past. For all we know there could be a glitch in one of the molds for the kit that held it up and repairing could be more than its worth.


----------



## djnick66

Well the Moon ship, Satillite Rocket, Mars Rocket and Space Station are all in current production or were in production within the last year or two. And the UFO was issued by Glencoe a couple of times. So I think those molds are all okay...


----------



## Richard Baker

It is just that I think a company planning on releasing a product would check on things first, like the condition of available molds and the cost to produce/profit to sell carefully before making box art and announcing it to the world.

This is not unusual for Round 2- they have done this sort of thing before like with the 1:1000 Akira and the all new Galileo Shuttle. It is like different departments are out of sync. This may be true of a lot of companies, but most keep it quiet and do not go public unless everyone is all in for it.


----------



## djnick66

Round 2 is bad about it... Dragon is pretty bad too. Their M4A3 Jumbo Sherman and M3 Lee have been in the works and almost ready to be released for about 5 years now. They are on again, off again, on again...


----------



## Jimmy B.

R2 announcing then Cancelling? Surely you jest!!:surprise:


----------



## finaprint

I'm sure the economics change by the second now with the economy the way it is, slowly dragging along. Model kit go-aheads are right on the edge of that. Maybe they made a last minute change to sell separately, they'd clear more profit that way. Or maybe they realized they priced the set too low and too late now. The extra organization to get all correct pieces in the box at same time, we saw what fits that gave the good Monarch doctor. If made in the US that would cost a pretty penny. You can't pay temp workers enough now to even stay stupid it seems. 

A tightrope there. J Lloyd lost by pricing Lindberg too high as collectibles and didn't catch at all that one could buy much more accurate and detailed kits of the same subject for less. Or one could wait for the Lindberg to not sell and then grab the bargains like I have. Who didn't see that coming? At a few of the R2 pricings I for one feel close to the same mistake being made but others have come down some and needed to. A whole lot of us older collector/builders still remember when the kits went for largely $1-$2 and doing the math at today's wages says $30 (and $20 in some cases) is pretty much a limit there, past that a lot of stuff won't sell or at least slows way down in movement off the shelves. Both companies combining ex-50 cent kits in with larger higher part count ex-$1 kits to be same price to get an extra $5-$7 for the cheaper ones for nothing aren't smart either. I personally refuse to buy those as way overpriced. Even if I want them, I know a gouge when I see one. The pricing structure was streamlined but in a fashion benefiting the kit maker only. Funny, as when J Lloyd Lindberg first came out they got lost in pricings and many were priced artificially too low and I bought a bunch the first couple months until they went across the line and bumped WAY up, the norm was like a 30% increase then. Then the dust gathering began. 

Aurora used to make some of those 'yes or no' production bobbles too. 

I see that Moebius appears to be making the Convair nuclear ship that was ex-Strombecker and probably ex-Glencoe (they wanted to, and pre-announced and then nothing), those guys are doing some cross dealing there, so some of that is healthy.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Dragon is definitely bad in this regard. I'm not in the know, but after all the hoopla about the Star Wars stuff they were going to put out... nothing. It also looks like they're done with Marvel, too (at least the 1/9 figure kits and prepaints).


----------



## Richard Baker

Dragon seems to be having some serious issues- they have not appeared in shows they normally take part in, last one they didn't even reserve a space.
While I am not a fan of Dragon and thought their new Star wars kits were not very accurate, I hate to see any company taken off the field- the more producing the more incentive the other shave to keep things focused


----------



## finaprint

The pricings are going even higher, looking at the latest Squadron catalog has most newer molds priced way higher compared to almost the same quality moldings of only 5-6 years ago. Whopping numbers of 1/35 armor and 1/48 aircraft at starting prices now of $40-$50+, and new Chinese vendors popping up left and right to help with that, they used to be the bargains. Trumpeter and HobbyBoss for sure have increased.

I personally am seeing more unobtanium (due not to ability to pay, rather to proper priorities) of all kinds. Love to have them but not at those prices. I have no trouble buying kits up to $30 and maybe slightly over but after that the other things I can do with that amount of money take over the importance.

Those kinds of pricing structures are going to definitely impact our specialty figure/sci-fi/fantasy stuff.


----------



## djnick66

That is where it really pays to shop around. I have nothing against Squadron, but for a good, low, price, they are usually the LAST place to look. Same with Sprue Brothers. They are great, upstanding, vendors, but you can usually find the kits priced much lower elsewhere. In some cases up to 50% lower. 

But, overall, it is still a relatively inexpensive hobby. I play tennis and my group plays 4 days a week and usually for about 3-4 hours at a pop. The court fees are $4.50 an hour per person. so that is almost $80 a week right there just in court time. Or two average model kits or one nice model kit. Don't even get me going on the price of ammunition when I go to the range. 2,000 rounds of 8mm rifle ammo at $1 a round per range visit (I own an MG42)


----------



## Richard Baker

finaprint said:


> The pricings are going even higher, looking at the latest Squadron catalog has most newer molds priced way higher compared to almost the same quality moldings of only 5-6 years ago. Whopping numbers of 1/35 armor and 1/48 aircraft at starting prices now of $40-$50+, and new Chinese vendors popping up left and right to help with that, they used to be the bargains. Trumpeter and HobbyBoss for sure have increased.
> 
> I personally am seeing more unobtanium (due not to ability to pay, rather to proper priorities) of all kinds. Love to have them but not at those prices. I have no trouble buying kits up to $30 and maybe slightly over but after that the other things I can do with that amount of money take over the importance.
> 
> Those kinds of pricing structures are going to definitely impact our specialty figure/sci-fi/fantasy stuff.


It used to be in the 60's I had the cash to spend but nobody was releasing much in new kits, the ones I wanted I already had.

Now the opposite is true- low on funds and there are dozens of kits I really want. I have only so much for the hobby and I have to weigh a big kit ever so often or smaller ones instead. 

It is a nice problem to have really- the number of subjects I never expected to find kitted is wonderful and there are a lot of companies producing instead of just a couple. The quality is superb- a big difference from the inaccurate box scaled kits I grew up with.


----------



## ThingMaker

scooke123 said:


> I wonder if they got a C&D?


Since they are legally licensed then that wouldn't be the case.

In any case, I'm glad they are not cancelled- can't wait to get mine and hope they continue through the Haunted Mansion kits.


----------



## finaprint

Licensed from who? I was under the impression they are running them stripped of all reference to have to pay license for....................better look at that again.............not even claiming the original company that made them. All it takes is a certain wrong someone to notice the extreme likeness to certain other figures and trouble is here.


----------



## ThingMaker

finaprint said:


> Licensed from who? I was under the impression they are running them stripped of all reference to have to pay license for....................better look at that again.............not even claiming the original company that made them. All it takes is a certain wrong someone to notice the extreme likeness to certain other figures and trouble is here.


Whoever owns the molds, obviously. Round 2 said on their Facebook page that they were able to, but didn't, buy rights to use the original art work from Disney. But ONLY because it was more expensive to use the art- not because of anything else. 

Normally, no company of this size would: 1) somehow acquire the molds illegally with intent to produce illegal product, risking lots of legal action if caught; 2) invest all that time and money to reproduce the product, find and fix molds, etc; 3) hope no one would notice while advertising the kit all over the internet and in stores. 

Obviously they had the rights to the kit. Those chose not to buy rights to the art.


----------



## Steve H

finaprint said:


> Licensed from who? I was under the impression they are running them stripped of all reference to have to pay license for....................better look at that again.............not even claiming the original company that made them. All it takes is a certain wrong someone to notice the extreme likeness to certain other figures and trouble is here.


I would wonder if maybe 'likeness' is the key. I haven't seen the ride in a long, long, LONG time but I know it's been altered over the years, more recently to conform a bit closer to the movies. 

But if there are specific parts of the ride that still have animatronics that look the same as the plastic kits, those kits may still fall under Disney's copyright. Maybe. 

And even if not? I could see some lawyer say "don't take the chance". 

Now, mind, I would think the SAFE thing to do, if that kind of fear is in action, is to just scuttle the entire re-launch. Yet R2 doesn't seem to be doing that. 

Heck, it might well be as simple as when they floated the original solicitation it was met with a resounding 'thud' from the buyers. Hardly any interest at retail*. That's what probably killed off that Spaceship set I was looking forward to. 

*Yes, I know, here there was great interest. I'm sure the boards at CultTVMan lit up with excitement and some other 'intense fanboy' zones, but that's not what matters. What matters are the distributors.


----------



## Trek Ace

It's a pity about the five spaceship set. I purchased that back in the day, and was looking forward to getting it again, just for nostalgia. I have the separate kits, but it still would have been great to purchase the complete set again.


----------



## Steve H

Trek Ace said:


> It's a pity about the five spaceship set. I purchased that back in the day, and was looking forward to getting it again, just for nostalgia. I have the separate kits, but it still would have been great to purchase the complete set again.


I know, right? Just for that box, and the dreams it encompasses. 

OTOH, if they just go ahead and reissue all the single kits, that's not so bad. 

Of course my thinking is mired in "keep it in print because why not, somebody will buy it" logic and not "rare! Collectable! Limited!" stuff, so clearly I am a dinosaur.


----------



## finaprint

I'd bet the molds were sold along with the MPC trademark name and owned now by R2...............remember Polar Lights tried that using a retro-engineered mold on the G GoKart with all trademark wiped and they pressed them and out in the stores doing the same and got the cease and desist over it and all were recalled. The mold there was not the problem. Likeness to copyrighted product. I'd bet in a second Disney guards old content as much as new-they are the worst about holding onto everything. 

Yep.........

http://culttvman.com/main/round-2-has-officially-aquired-polar-lights-amt-and-mpc/

It says brands and ASSETS.............includes molds.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> I would wonder if maybe 'likeness' is the key. I haven't seen the ride in a long, long, LONG time but I know it's been altered over the years, more recently to conform a bit closer to the movies.
> 
> But if there are specific parts of the ride that still have animatronics that look the same as the plastic kits, those kits may still fall under Disney's copyright. Maybe.
> 
> And even if not? I could see some lawyer say "don't take the chance"...


"Likeness" has always been something of an issue with these kits. Except for the skeleton at the helm in the "Dead Man's Raft" kit, none of them bear any direct resemblance to any of the scenarios seen in the ride at Disneyland. That doesn't seem to have had much of an effect on the sales of these kits, probably since most of the people who bought them had never been to Disneyland and wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## djnick66

As I pointed out before, Revell reissued their Walt Disney Peter Pan pirate ship several times after their license with Disney ended. Same kit, just with no mention of Disney. There was never a problem. Glencoe also reissued the Disney TWA Moon Liner with, again, no reference to Disney. They even got away with using the old TWA lettering by incorporating the exact same font, color and size into the word FASTWAY. To make the Disney rocket you just cut off FAS and Y from the decals. All of the licensed Ed Roth cars and fink kits have been sold over the years by Revell without the Roth names. Revell just sold them as generic hot rods or monsters. Brother Rat Fink (Roth name) became Sleazy Rider, etc. There are really quite a few examples of this if you look. A more current one is the Monogram/Revell reissue of the old Invaders flying saucer. Now it is just sold as the "UFO" with no mention of The Invaders tv show.


----------



## SUNGOD

If they're not copying any Disney rides or displays there's nothing Disney can do. They're just a bunch of skeletons etc which could be from anywhere.


----------



## TAY666

finaprint said:


> ..remember Polar Lights tried that using a retro-engineered mold on the G GoKart with all trademark wiped and they pressed them and out in the stores doing the same and got the cease and desist over it and all were recalled.


PL did not get a C&D on the GoKart.
Toho couldn't touch them on the kit because of parody rules. As long as they didn't use the Godzilla name.
PL *voluntarily* pulled the kits left in the warehouse in a goodwill gesture while negotiating with Toho to reissue the Ghidorah and Rodan kits. Which they did need licensing to do.


----------



## finaprint

I have no personal exact knowledge but that is the first time I've heard that particular 'voluntary' story, before it was always about C&D. At least everything I ran ever across. And if true, after the Toho kits done and final why doesn't somebody strike up the GoKart molds again now? Destroyed too?

IIRC the 'Dead Men/Treasure Guard' figure is pretty close to one in the ride too. I don't agree with 'skeletons that could be from anywhere' either, the background stuff is pirate, that gets them 50% closer to likeness. I figured the plaque would be an issue, almost identical except for the angle of the cutlasses. 

Haunted mansion has issues too, one is a direct likeness of the organ player and one is one of the ghostly hitchhikers although in a different pose. Executioner may be in there too. 

Sometimes entities that can don't lift a finger but Disney seems to, maybe let the kits come out and THEN hit them up for the fees? Timing may be an issue too, new 'Pirates' movie coming out, Peter Pan and TWA spaceship are old hat worn out properties.

We'll see, I hope somebody cleared it well, I'd like to have some extra even though I have the entire both sets. I'd sure like to see some of you guys' work on them as well.


----------



## finaprint

Supposedly SONY not Toho sent the C&D..................a little more than halfway down the page.

Aurora Models!

I dunno..........


----------



## scooke123

No the voluntary pulling is the right story - no C&D issued.


----------



## Buc

In my journeys I've learned the story depends on whom
you are talking to.

as Two-Face would say, "pick it in the air"


----------



## Zombie_61

Buc said:


> In my journeys I've learned the story depends on whom
> you are talking to.
> 
> as Two-Face would say, "pick it in the air"


They voluntarily pulled the kits after they received the C&D. Problem solved.


----------



## TAY666

finaprint said:


> Supposedly SONY not Toho sent the C&D..................a little more than halfway down the page.
> 
> Aurora Models!
> 
> I dunno..........


I call BS on that one.
The Sony attempt at Godzilla looked nothing like the original, so they wouldn't have a leg to stand on.
I'm betting whoever they talked to at ComicCon got mixed up between the GoKart and the Godzilla with babies that never got released.
That is the only Godzilla Sony would have any say over.

I remember it being stated here on the forum when they announced the repops of Rodan, Ghidorah and Godzilla that they would be dropping the GoKart.
Stating it was a peace offering to Toho to help secure the rights to do those kits, as well as their original kit.


----------



## scooke123

I remember being in one of the guest talks at Wonderfest several years back (can't remember if it was a Round 2 or Moebius) they addressed this and said they pulled it to be sure of obtaining the Rodan and Ghidorah licenses. I would think they would best know what really happened. A C&D was never mentioned.


----------



## Spockr

Looks like its still being released like soon and to be followed by others.. Jump to just after the & minute mark..
[ame]https://youtu.be/NtTS1cI1E18?t=7m7s[/ame]


----------



## djnick66

Kit is available now


----------



## mcdougall

Just waiting for Cult to email me 
Denis


----------



## Jimmy B.

This one you might actually see at Hobby Lobby stores as they carry the Jolly Roger series.

Not to take anything away from your LHS. 
My LHS is 80 miles away.
That kinda makes my LHS not so L


----------



## djnick66

My closest LHS is Hobbytown in Lakeland FL and it totally sucks. It might as well close since they don't carry any models worth note. Most of the few kits they have are from before the "new" owner took over in 2011 or 12. Nothing much new since then.


----------



## finaprint

Uh, post #49.......................just after the SEVEN minute mark there, daddio................


----------



## scooke123

finaprint said:


> Uh, post #49.......................just after the SEVEN minute mark there, daddio................


?????????????? We all know its out and on the way.


----------



## ThingMaker

Michael's craft stores sells AMT kits. Hopefully they will get these kits too. You can get a 40% off coupon weekly (almost) for Michaels which makes for a great deal.

If anyone sees these in their local hobby shops please let us know.


----------



## finaprint

The Hobby Lobby people have regular 40% off coupons too and here they have most of the Jolly Roger stuff too. 

Above I was simply pointing out where the Jolly Roger stuff was in the video. OP says minute but not which minute, it's like 10 minutes long.


----------



## robn1

"&" and "7" share the same key, took me all of two seconds to figure out.


----------



## Buc

robn1 said:


> "&" and "7" share the same key, took me all of two seconds to figure out.


must've had an old TTY and forgot to hit the 'figure' key!!


----------



## Jimmy B.

I saw the kit at AAA Hobby in Magnolia NJ this past weekend.

Would have picked it up but I was zoned in on the Moebius Death Dealer and new Creech


----------



## mcdougall

Just got notice from CultTVman that the Kit is in stock ! I've got 2 on the way !
Denis:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Had my local hobby shop order one from his distributor and I picked it up this week.


----------



## scooke123

I've got one coming from Cult too - paid today!


----------



## ThingMaker

Anyone seeing these locally in Hobby Lobby or Michaels?


----------



## djnick66

I haven't seen Lindberg kits in Michaels so I doubt they would get it now. Hobby Lobby is hit or miss.


----------



## ThingMaker

djnick66 said:


> I haven't seen Lindberg kits in Michaels so I doubt they would get it now. Hobby Lobby is hit or miss.


Michaels carries the various brands of Polar Lights/Round 2 kits, but not sure they will have their Lindberg line. 
Burbank Hobby shop (in Burbank CA) has these in stock now.


----------



## djnick66

The Michaels here only has Revell and some snap together Polar Lights enterprise kits. They haven't had AMT or MPC in years. The two local hobby shops didn't order the kit


----------



## djnick66

It's been 40 years since I built these, but I don't recall them being snap together or nearly snap together. It looks to me like Round 2 cleaned up the molds and made the kits easier to assemble. 95% of the kit can be assembled without glue (handy for test fitting). I noticed, actually, that a lot of the alignment pegs are now so big they keep the parts from fitting snugly, so they should be trimmed back a bit.

Nice reissue.


----------



## ThingMaker

The next kit has been announced for pre-order.
They says it's "not final box art".


----------



## TAY666

Yay! :grin2:


----------



## Zombie_61

ThingMaker said:


> The next kit has been announced for pre-order.
> They says it's "not final box art".


Yes! This is the one kit in the "Pirates" line that I don't have and want to get. Now if they'd get to the "Haunted Mansion" kits and reissue "Play it Again, Sam" (or whatever they want to call it) I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## scooke123

Nice!!


----------



## ausf

Zombie_61 said:


> Now if they'd get to the "Haunted Mansion" kits and reissue "Play it Again, Sam" (or whatever they want to call it) I'd be a happy camper.



Holy Smokes, I loved that kit!


----------



## djnick66

That was the first Pirates kit I had as a kid. It broke at the waist very easily...


----------



## Dr. Brad

Actually, I might even be interested in that one!


----------



## Bruce Bishop

And what was the original name of this kit? 

Not sure if one of the model company books I have would show this, and I can't really get to them right now anyway. The Revell book or one of the others? I have my list but don't know where specific kits are so that I could track it down. And my kits are in different boxes as they were bought over a period of years, so they could be in my basement of even in the garage overhead storage, making it quite difficult to check.


----------



## SUNGOD

Great to see the next one but I bet the ones I want most (the ones with the crabs) will be released last.


----------



## harpooner54

Original name of the kit- Condemned to Chains Forever.

-David


----------



## finaprint

X2 that...........


----------



## Buc

Bruce Bishop said:


> And what was the original name of this kit?


Yo, shippie... Google is your friend!!


----------



## Todd P.




----------



## Bruce Bishop

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, they're appreciated.


----------



## SUNGOD

I'll probably end up buying all of these.


----------



## djnick66

I remember these kit names. I had half of them as a kid

Dead Man's Raft
Condemned to Chains Forever
Fate of the Mutineers
Hoist High the Jolly Roger
Dead Men Tell No Tales
Ghost of the Treasure Guard
Freed in the Nick of Time


----------



## SUNGOD

Over on Cult it says they're only releasing more if there's strong sales on this. I think R2 are being unrealistic. These are never going to sell in huge numbers especially all at once.


----------



## djnick66

Actually R2 is being very realistic. Being unrealistic would be putting out all 7 kits at once and watching the whole line fail and kill any hopes of reissuing other old kits or the Haunted Mansion kits. They can put out a kit now and then without taking a huge financial hit and gauge the audience for more reissues based on how well the first few do. Even MPC didn't put out all of the original kits at the same time.


----------



## TAY666

djnick66 said:


> Actually R2 is being very realistic. Being unrealistic would be putting out all 7 kits at once and watching the whole line fail


Agreed.
I would be very happy with one kit a year.

I don't know about anyone else, but my wallet can't handle a whole wave of kits coming out all at once.


----------



## ThingMaker

SUNGOD said:


> Over on Cult it says they're only releasing more if there's strong sales on this. I think R2 are being unrealistic. These are never going to sell in huge numbers especially all at once.


I wonder if that's Cult TV trying to drum up sales? Every store I go to that might/should have these kits says the few they got flew off the shelves or they have people calling about them asking about availability all the time. And they aren't in Hobby Lobby yet for some reason while all other Jolly Roger series kits are (maybe the spooky skeletons or the word "Hexe" on the box are too much for Hobby Lobby).

If you want a kit to sell then get it to the damn stores. I've driven all over southern California looking for the first kit and only one model kit store had one in stock. Los Angles and surrounding areas aren't exactly the boonies- we normally get stuff in decent numbers. They need to be in stock to sell.


----------



## djnick66

Hobby Lobby seems to have done their annual clearance and Xmas restock on kits but they do not have these from what I can tell.


----------



## Zombie_61

ThingMaker said:


> ...If you want a kit to sell then get it to the damn stores. I've driven all over southern California looking for the first kit and only one model kit store had one in stock. Los Angles and surrounding areas aren't exactly the boonies- we normally get stuff in decent numbers. They need to be in stock to sell.


If I remember correctly the "Pirates" and "Haunted Mansion" kits didn't sell particularly well when they were released in the 70s, so I think part of the problem is that the brick-and-mortar retailers didn't order large quantities out of concerns that history would repeat itself, then were surprised by their popularity and may not have been able to order more. I don't know how many kits R2 produces for an initial reissue like this, but I imagine even 10,000 units would be spread pretty thin distributed across the U.S.; even thinner if international sales are factored in.


----------



## djnick66

Most store owners today would have no idea of the history behind these kits. I had to tell my LHS to order a couple. Some bigger issues are that when the kit was initially said to have been cancelled, it did disappear from order sheets and online stockist listings. So, when it did come back, at least my local shop didn't know it was even out. He also doesn't really carry much Lindberg stuff. So, anything with the Lindberg name tends to get glossed over.


----------



## ThingMaker

Yeah, same here- wherever I went I had to explain that these kits were reproductions of 1970s Disneyland/World linked kits, even to stores like Pegasus Hobbies (which is a model kit company themselves). No one seems to know what they are/were, so I doubt history plays much of a role here - though MPC managed to sell enough to produce a lot of kits in two different lines back in the day. So they seemed to have sold well enough in the 1970s. Of course they had much better boxes back then.


----------



## ThingMaker

Up on Monsters in Motion AND Cult TV for pre-order is the third kit:
https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...eries-in-the-pitch-of-peril-model-kit-p-24545

Here's the second kit announced a while back:
https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...smay-be-the-end-model-kit-by-lindberg-p-24193

And they seem to be saying they are going to be getting more of the first kit:
https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...-marks-the-spot-model-kit-by-lindberg-p-23277


----------



## SUNGOD

ThingMaker said:


> Up on Monsters in Motion AND Cult TV for pre-order is the third kit:
> https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...eries-in-the-pitch-of-peril-model-kit-p-24545
> 
> Here's the second kit announced a while back:
> https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...smay-be-the-end-model-kit-by-lindberg-p-24193
> 
> And they seem to be saying they are going to be getting more of the first kit:
> https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...-marks-the-spot-model-kit-by-lindberg-p-23277




Now that's what I like to see.:grin2:


----------



## ThingMaker

I asked Round2 about kit availability/distribution (why aren't we seeing these in local stores, etc, I live in Los Angeles and only found one kit in one store), and if Hex Marks the Spot would be see a second run. This is what they said:



> Yes there will be more. We are going to do another run to meet the demand! The whole series is very cool! Hobby Lobby forsure. Maybe Michael's.hit or a miss there. You can always order from AutoWorldStore / at the moment they are sold out but they will be restocked in about a month


----------



## SUNGOD

Sounds like they're selling well.:grin2:


----------



## Shado1980

Glad to see Round 2 is getting good mileage out of the Lindberg line. There are some great old models seeing the light of day again.


----------



## mrvictor

Any word on when we will start seeing these in stores?


----------



## Buc

Cult has them shipping out from him on the 28th


----------



## mrvictor

Has anybody seen these in stores yet?


----------



## scooke123

yes they have been in our LHS for a while now.


----------

